# How do you have fun at a convention?



## Dlovesovi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm serious, I usually just go because my roomy draws and i'm supportive and I like videogames. I honestly am not there for much else. I say hello to people I know maybe get a hug or something but everyone else seems so busy and I tried panels/storytimes/shows or whatever before and i couldn't sit and pay attention.

I do wanna have fun but honestly there's no reason for me really to go to anthrocon anymore for the price it costs and definitely no reason to do the whole weekend. I was hoping people might be able to tell me what I'm doing wrong or offer up suggestions. I've been going to AC since 02 I think back when it was in philly.


----------



## Twink (Oct 27, 2010)

Go get your ADD checked out man


----------



## aiden749 (Oct 27, 2010)

Dude...if you don't like it don't go. No one's gonna force you, and there's no way you can FORCE yourself to have fun, or learn to have fun for that matter (unless your spongebob).

It's not a problem if you don't enjoy the convention.


----------



## Dlovesovi (Oct 27, 2010)

aiden749 said:


> Dude...if you don't like it don't go. No one's gonna force you, and there's no way you can FORCE yourself to have fun, or learn to have fun for that matter (unless your spongebob).
> 
> It's not a problem if you don't enjoy the convention.


 
"I was hoping people might be able to tell me what I'm doing wrong or offer up suggestions. I've been going to AC since 02 I think back when it was in philly. "


----------



## Dlovesovi (Oct 27, 2010)

Twink said:


> Go get your ADD checked out man


 
well panels and shows aren't the only thing right? what if kage/2 isn't funny and that's it?


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 27, 2010)

Did you ever have fun at the convention?


----------



## aiden749 (Oct 27, 2010)

kitsunez said:


> "I was hoping people might be able to tell me what I'm doing wrong or offer up suggestions. I've been going to AC since 02 I think back when it was in philly. "



yeah I saw what you wrote man, and I'm suggesting you don't go if your saying it's a waste of money, you aren't having fun, and you don't see the reason for going. no one can really suggest "how" you can have fun.

by the way how much does it cost you?


----------



## Dlovesovi (Oct 27, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> Did you ever have fun at the convention?


 
first time i went there was a setup by some silly company that had some sort of hit the flashing lights with a stick thing...it was fun and great physical exercise 
Also the zoo was smaller so more drawing happened with everyone and that was good, I didn't feel overwhelmed
Video games and card games were fun, but i still do those now

so in the beginning I had more fun than I've had in the last few years but I usually don't know what to do with myself


----------



## Dlovesovi (Oct 27, 2010)

aiden749 said:


> yeah I saw what you wrote man, and I'm suggesting you don't go if your saying it's a waste of money, you aren't having fun, and you don't see the reason for going. no one can really suggest "how" you can have fun.
> 
> by the way how much does it cost you?


 
weekend+hotel+gas...the usual


----------



## Gerjis (Oct 27, 2010)

I know it is costing me a little over $300 to go to MFF.

You may be having a common convention problem. Think of it like Christmas morning. You always remember that first great one and then you compare every time after that to the first one expecting the same thing. You should try to go with out any expectations and talk to more people. 

I suggest volunteering for the Convention. It is a great way to meet people and spend some time helping people.


----------



## Dlovesovi (Oct 28, 2010)

Gerjis said:


> I know it is costing me a little over $300 to go to MFF.
> 
> You may be having a common convention problem. Think of it like Christmas morning. You always remember that first great one and then you compare every time after that to the first one expecting the same thing. You should try to go with out any expectations and talk to more people.
> 
> I suggest volunteering for the Convention. It is a great way to meet people and spend some time helping people.


 
you know.....that's a good idea! I'm going to give it a shot this year


----------



## rknight (Oct 28, 2010)

Right..that's the way to do it, many people at the conventions are cool folks, and volunteering is always a blast


----------



## lostfoxeh (Oct 31, 2010)

Some things I do at anime cons for fun. Maybe there will be some cross over. Number one pick a fight. Great exercise and everyone enjoys a good battle. I mean LARP of course, but bar fights are good fun to if you don't mind being kicked out. 

Get to know the artist, just pick one that seams bored out of their mind guarding their table and talk to them. Believe me, they would love nothing more than to pass some time chatting. Plus there is so much to talk about, obviously the art and cons, but many artist have strong political views that are interesting to listen to. This is even more common among fine art type, once you get one of them going, it is going to be at least an hour long conversation. 

Eat food with random people. Walk up to someone, chat with them. If they are chatty and interesting, declare your hungry status and invite them to come with you. Don't worry about not knowing where to eat. Sometimes the adventure of finding a place to eat can get a bigger group and be fun in its self.

Walk the artist gallery, the one with the auctioning. Spend no less than 2 minutes analyzing each work piece and how it contributes to the meaning of life and society. This is where background in art history and fine art is useful. If you have a group of friends with you feel free to use big words and funny voices to discuss the art work. Make sure to admire the brush strokes of each work out loud even when there arn't any. It is a true art gallery, so that type of talk should be okay. Although I'd advise to keep comments mostly positive or neutral. If the artist is near by and hears too much ridicule, even in jest, may get offended and that just isn't nice. 

I have played some pen and paper RPG's at cons and the are great if the Game Master isn't a bore. Which I tend to notice happens often at the cons I have been to. Card games and video games are great to, but I personally could never do those for more than 15mins at a time. 

Lastly are the panels. There are so many different ones, if one is a bummer then try another. Remember they don't typically preform panels for a living so lower your expectations for presentation to none. If you do, you'll find them more enjoyable, and epic when someone does get it right.

Personally I think cons are first and foremost for socializing of people interested in a similar subject. Don't forget that part just cause there are bells and whistles to distract you.


----------

